# Free Rubik's Clock Simulation App for iPhone/iPod



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 13, 2013)

I made this video review and thread because I think this unknown yet amazing app needs to be spread around the cubing community. Thanks!
[video=youtube_share;HuNFc2B7SHw]http://youtu.be/HuNFc2B7SHw[/video]
Copied from video description.
Sorry for the EXTREMELY pathetic audio, my laptop is not...the best. To say the least.
It looks a lot better than it is portrayed in the video, I used my laptop in poor lighting with a bad angle, but I just wanted to spread the word about this app so go see how awesome it is for yourself!

App Name: Rubik's Clock (registered sign)
Needs iOS 4.3 or later.
I average 18 on a real clock and I average 22-24 on this virtual clock! It is great for on the go practice or if you can't buy a real one!
This app is amazing, and has only 25 downloads! It deserves so much more, and it's free! It has great physics and programming.

It supports the following features:
Multitouch (rotation and zoom)
Automatic scrambling (animated, not instant)
Automatic solving (also animated, uses a real method)
Virtual Reality camera mode (too look like you're actually holding the virtual clock)
Gyrosenser (to rotate the puzzle as if it was actually in your hands)
Realistic sound
Game Center connection to compare to your friends and the world (currently 24 people)

App by Oliver Klemenz, download with the link below!
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubiks-clock/id594207501?mt=8


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool, I've never seen or used a Rubik's Clock in real life, so I really don't know anything about it, how the puzzle itself works and such. Will definitely check out.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes it is a fantastic app for people who want to get into clocking, before putting the money into it.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 13, 2013)

Just downloaded. This looks awesome, the gyro button is a nice bonus!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, I posted this about 12 hours ago and the app already has 10 more plays!
It had 20 when I got it (so I was 21st), then I posted about it on cube Facebook pages and it went to 24, and now after the video and thread it's at 30!
Tell your friends!


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 13, 2013)

Brb setting UWR>>>


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 13, 2013)

Update: Just learned how to do clock thanks to this sim. Going to get a clock now...


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't have any iPhone stuff, so I tried it on my brothers iPad. Now I know how to solve it.
Works great


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 13, 2013)

A few remarks/suggestions that I'm going to post on the iTunes page as well: 

- Dragging the gears is sort of clunky. Sometimes while I'm trying to turn a gear the puzzle will rotate too
- When turning a gear >3 hours at a time, sometimes the gear will flip around and start going back the other way. Not sure if I'm just turning it wrong or what, will keep experimenting after work. 
- When I finished my first solve, instead of the app stopping the timer and recording the solve (43 seconds on a ridiculously easy scramble lol), it asked me to donate to the app. I had to close the popup, unsolve by a turn and then resolve the clock in order to save my time. Ended up being exactly one minute because I wasn't sure what happened.
- Perhaps an option to turn down render quality as it lags on my phone (iPhone 4)


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

dbax0999 said:


> A few remarks/suggestions that I'm going to post on the iTunes page as well:
> 
> - Dragging the gears is sort of clunky. Sometimes while I'm trying to turn a gear the puzzle will rotate too
> - When turning a gear >3 hours at a time, sometimes the gear will flip around and start going back the other way. Not sure if I'm just turning it wrong or what, will keep experimenting after work.
> ...



1. I guess it could be clunky but that's a personal opinion. 
2. I can do 24 hour turns without it moving the clock or turning around. You must be doing something funny. (Instead of spinning your finger grab the gear and move straight down or up)
3. That happened to me too, just hit 'never ask again' and the problem is gone.
4. Well it is designed for iOS 4.3 and higher, and it is optimized for iPhone 5 so :/ Sadness.


It's almost up to 40 plays now! Post your Game Center names below and I will challenge you :3



Patrick M said:


> Update: Just learned how to do clock thanks to this sim. Going to get a clock now...



I'm so glad it could help! This is what I was hoping to do by bringing this to the cubing community. 



dbax0999 said:


> A few remarks/suggestions that I'm going to post on the iTunes page as well:
> 
> - Dragging the gears is sort of clunky. Sometimes while I'm trying to turn a gear the puzzle will rotate too
> - When turning a gear >3 hours at a time, sometimes the gear will flip around and start going back the other way. Not sure if I'm just turning it wrong or what, will keep experimenting after work.
> ...



1. I guess it could be clunky but that's a personal opinion. 
2. I can do 24 hour turns without it moving the clock or turning around. You must be doing something funny. (Instead of spinning your finger grab the gear and move straight down or up)
3. That happened to me too, just hit 'never ask again' and the problem is gone.
4. Well it is designed for iOS 4.3 and higher, and it is optimized for iPhone 5 so :/ Sadness.


It's almost up to 40 plays now! Post your Game Center names below and I will challenge you!! :3

407 virtual clock solves later I get 1st place on the leader boards with a time of 14 seconds, which is a virtual PB and real PB. My PB ao5 of 18 seconds on the virtual clock also. I love this app. Someone come and beat me so I have motivation!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you make a video on how to turn the gears? Somehow I can only turn the gears clockwise and not counter clockwise. Every time I try to turn counter clockwise, the entire clock turns (mostly happens when I'm using the upper 2 gears which is basically every single turn because pochmann method).

and first solve: 2:4x.xx


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

The review doesn't show enough? If I can get my moms camera, for a good angle where I can legitimately hold my phone, I will make one. Spread this app around! I have weaned it 17 more downloads but it deserves more!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 14, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> The review doesn't show enough? If I can get my moms camera, for a good angle where I can legitimately hold my phone, I will make one. Spread this app around! I have weaned it 17 more downloads but it deserves more!



I _thought_ I was doing the same thing you did when you were turning the gears but it doesn't work on my ipod for some reason. 

I'll make sure Kit downloads it if he hasn't already


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 14, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> 2. I can do 24 hour turns without it moving the clock or turning around. You must be doing something funny. (Instead of spinning your finger grab the gear and move straight down or up)



2. The issue is if I'm trying to turn the bottom right gear, I run out of screen space before I can turn it more than 3 hours. 

Also, adding inspection time would be a good idea. 

Using the Jaap method would speed up scrambling and also there should be an option to skip the scrambling animation because it gets annoying to sit through.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes inspection is a good idea. I enjoy watching the animation, but yeah there should be an option to skip it. 
The thing I want different is for times to be in ##.## format instead of just ##. 
With the bottom gears I generally don't do counterclockwise moves, instead I do 12+ hour clockwise moves.

The app is up to 39 plays! Two people are tied for 1st with 14 seconds now! (Someone give the app to kit so he can come beat us!)


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> The app is up to 39 plays! Two people are tied for 1st with 14 seconds now! (Someone give the app to kit so he can come beat us!)



How about Evan?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 15, 2013)

Evan who?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Evan who?



Seriously?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh. I though Pierre had the record. I was completely unaware his record was broken.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 15, 2013)

Got 23 + Wasn't connected to internet = FML

Gonna have to get a clock now.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm glad it's inspiring so many people to get into clock solving!



Looks like the app has capped out at 42 players! Oh well, that's over double what it was at before I started advertising it!


----------

